# ENPL Western playoffs / NPL Boys



## jpeter (Jul 2, 2018)

So the boys playoffs have been going on in at the surf park in del Mar this week: http://enpl.demosphere.com

semis tomorrow:
Slammers FC ECNL U14 (CA) vs Phoenix Rising FC ECNL 04 Boys 

Pateadores B03 Reserve Academy vs Phoenix Rising FC ECNL 03 Boys 
Top seed Slammers FC ECNL U-15 (CA)  team was apparently knocked out 3-0 by Napa Soccer Academy 03 Boys  

Real So Cal B02 NPL (CA) vs  Texans Houston 02
San Diego Surf vs Ohio Premier ECNL U16 (OH) 

NPL finals: 
Oxnard United SC (CA) vs Lou Fusz SC Limpert 03 Boys (MO) 

FC Golden State (CA) vs AVSC Storm Academy 02 (CA)


----------



## JackZ (Jul 3, 2018)

Oxnard United SC (CA) vs Lou Fusz SC Limpert 03 Boys (MO) will be a good rematch, they played in group play with a 1-1 result.


----------

